# Firing pin question on a 642 Cent.



## possumpopper (Sep 2, 2007)

What system does Smith use to ensure there is not an accidental discharge from an impact (dropping)?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well the hammer is down and enclosed on the M-642 and there probably is the same blocking bar that prevents the hammer pin from touching the primer. I have never had one apart. I would say short of crushing the frame you couldn't drop it and it would go off.


----------

